# 45's Yes...How about Wolfman Jack?



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

OK, we had 45's and listened to Wolfman Jack on the radio.  American Bandstand was a little before my time, (actually I remember my mom watching it!)  We watched Hullabaloo (sp?) and I clearly remember the Sunday night the Beatles were on Ed Sullivan, everyone in the neighborhood was in watching it.  The Monkeys and Rowan and Martins Laugh In were must sees.  What does everyone else remember from those days?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I remember American Bandstand but everything else was just a bit before my time *


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Wolfman was on Armed Forces Radio so when I think of his raspy voice I hear helicopters and Gracie Slick.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG!  The Beatles on Ed Sullivan -- I had read about them but hadn't heard their music.  (We were only allowed to listen to Lawrence Welk and Montovani. . .)  Anyway the night they were on Ed Sullivan, my father went on and on and on about had bad they were, their long hair and the girls screaming and crying and making fools of myself.  I guess he didn't notice the tears in my eyes -- I was crying with them!  I finally asked everyone to be quiet so I could listen -- AND SURPRISE they did!  Love the beatles.

For my birthday that year I wanted a Beatles album and Mom and Dad got me their 2nd album.  It was a big production unwrapping it and then we all had to listen to it on the Hi-Fi.  Dad listened to 'Roll Over Beethoven' and told me the record was broken, it sounded so bad.  LOL.  

I had a few 45's but about that time albums became the big thing.  Loved it.  Wolfman Jack -- yeah I remember him.  But in our country everyone listed to KOMA Oklahoma City.  It only came in at night.  

And the styles -- beehive hairdos, white go-go boots, mini skirts, Viet Nam, rock n roll, hot pants (yeesh), long hair on the guys and collarless blazers!  We were so cool!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I listened to Wolfman on the radio in the 70's.   The station, WEAM, stopped existing decades ago.

But on television...  in the sixties we didn't live in the U.S. yet....  I remember Batman dubbed into French and Get Smart dubbed into German.  Neither was improved by this treatment.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I remember American Bandstand but everything else was just a bit before my time *


Same here, I feel left out. LOL! I remember the Smurfs, Rainbow Brite, and Heman, and of course Romper Room. I was a 80s child.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone remember watching American Bandstand everyday after school?  It was still being broadcast from Philadelphia.  I seem to remember that it was on for a couple of hours every afternoon, I was in elementary school (I have two older sisters) and we watched it just about every day.  I think it was also on every Saturday for about 4 hours, I used to know how to do all the latest dances.  Boy, these threads really bring back the memories.

I also remember watching the Beatles on the Ed Sullivan show.  My sisters, myself and brothers were all sitting on the floor, Mom & Dad with little sister were on the sofa & chair behind us.  It was the most exciting TV event that I remember up to that point in my life.  Weren't they on for two or three weeks in a row?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Does anyone remember watching American Bandstand everyday after school? It was still being broadcast from Philadelphia. I seem to remember that it was on for a couple of hours every afternoon, I was in elementary school (I have two older sisters) and we watched it just about every day. I think it was also on every Saturday for about 4 hours, I used to know how to do all the latest dances. Boy, these threads really bring back the memories.


I remember it being on Saturday for about an hour. We watched it because it had a good beat and you could dance to it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Does anyone remember watching American Bandstand everyday after school? It was still being broadcast from Philadelphia. I seem to remember that it was on for a couple of hours every afternoon, I was in elementary school (I have two older sisters) and we watched it just about every day. I think it was also on every Saturday for about 4 hours, I used to know how to do all the latest dances. Boy, these threads really bring back the memories.
> 
> I also remember watching the Beatles on the Ed Sullivan show. My sisters, myself and brothers were all sitting on the floor, Mom & Dad with little sister were on the sofa & chair behind us. It was the most exciting TV event that I remember up to that point in my life. Weren't they on for two or three weeks in a row?


My aunt and her best friend would watch it every afternoon after school and I thought I was so grown up because they would let me dance with them in front of my grandparent's TV! 

I listen to Wolfman Jack on XM 60s every weekend!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

They didn't have American Bandstand on everyday, like someone else said. I remember watching it on Saturday.

When I was in college, we all got hooked on watching Soul Train (also on Saturday). Anyone else remember that?

For radio, I listed to 77 WABC (New York). Cousin Brucie (Bruce Morrow) was the DJ from 2-6 pm and Dan Ingram was on from 6 pm til 10. In the movie *Dirty Dancing*, Cousin Brucie plays the magician who does the trick of sawing Baby in half.

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Leslie,
I hate to disagree with you but AB was on every day broadcast from Philadelphia.
Here is the entry from Wikipedia:
The program was broadcast "live" weekday afternoons. Beginning in early 1963 all five shows for the upcoming week were videotaped the preceding Saturday.

And as for television firsts, how about the skinny kid with the long sideburns on Ed Sullivan - camera would only show his upper torso - Oh yeah that's right  Elvis Presley.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Same here, I feel left out. LOL! I remember the Smurfs, Rainbow Brite, and Heman, and of course Romper Room. I was a 80s child.


*Fraggle Rock, Electric Company, Zoom, Sesame Street....all the classic cartoons the my kid is enjoying now *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Leslie,
> I hate to disagree with you but AB was on every day broadcast from Philadelphia.
> Here is the entry from Wikipedia:
> The program was broadcast "live" weekday afternoons. Beginning in early 1963 all five shows for the upcoming week were videotaped the preceding Saturday.


I meant to say, "in New York City."

To the best of my recollection, it wasn't shown every day on the New York City tv stations. My husband remembers watching it in Baltimore so I know it was on in other places, but in NYC, we had our own local programming --- what exactly, I don't recall. But I remember wishing that American Bandstand was on more often.

I guess we were watching Soupy Sales. On the weekends with had Wonderama with Sonny Fox (Sunday) and The Blue & Gold Show with Sandy Becker (I think) on Saturday morning. Anyone remember those?

Also, Diver Dan hosting cartoons...

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Leslie,
> I hate to disagree with you but AB was on every day broadcast from Philadelphia.
> Here is the entry from Wikipedia:
> The program was broadcast "live" weekday afternoons. Beginning in early 1963 all five shows for the upcoming week were videotaped the preceding Saturday.


Absolutely. I watched it every afternoon. All the Catholic School girls in their uniforms. Heavens, I wore one of those. Pat Molitari was my favorite dancer. Remember when Kenny and Arlene broke up? Devastating.



> And as for television firsts, how about the skinny kid with the long sideburns on Ed Sullivan - camera would only show his upper torso - Oh yeah that's right Elvis Presley.


That was so funny. Sullivan actually blanked out the bottom half of the screen. It was years before I saw exactly what was blocked out.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Leslie said:


> They didn't have American Bandstand on everyday, like someone else said. I remember watching it on Saturday.
> 
> When I was in college, we all got hooked on watching Soul Train (also on Saturday). Anyone else remember that?
> 
> ...


Me me! I loved Soul Train (much more than American Bandstand).

I listened to those same guys on my transistor radio too. AM 77 WABC. I grew up in Westchester, NY.

I did not, however, know it was Cousin Brucie who was in Dirty Dancing (or perhaps I did and forgot?? I do that!).

LOL These threads have made me smile all day.

EllenR


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Big time!!  We faithfully tuned in.  My hubby and I would cruize around in his Firebird thinking we were all that; cranking up the Wolfman's radio show.  He was in the movie Hollywood Nights; I can't tell you how many times we watched that darn movie for the cars and the music.  (Not to mention Tony Danza and Michelle Pfiefer; both so young)


----------

